# Früh morgens



## Schleiferin (15. Februar 2002)

*Früh morgens*

Morgens in einem PC:

Bios an Windows: "Los jetzt! Hochfahren!" 
Windows an Bios: "Immer langsam mit den jungen Platinen."
Gerätemanager an Betriebssystem: "Ich hab da was Komisches auf dem Schirm." 
Antwort von Windows: "Erst mal ignorieren." 
Hardwareassistent an Windows: "Der User macht Druck. Ich soll das Ding identifizieren. Könnte eine ISDN-Karte ein." 
Windows: "Na sowas." 
Unbekannte ISDN-Karte an alle: "Würdet ihr mich bitte reinlassen?" 
Netzwerkkarte an Eindringling: "Du kannst Dich hier nicht breitmachen!" 
Windows: "Ruhe im Gehäuse! Sonst entziehe ich beiden die Unterstützung!" 
Gerätemanager: "Biete Kompromiss an. Die Netzwerkkarte darf immer montags mitmachen, die ISDN-Karte ist am Dienstag dran." 
Grafikkarte an Windows: "Mein Treiber ist gestern in Rente gegangen. Ich stürze jetzt ab." 
Windows an Grafikkarte: "Wann kommst Du wieder?" 
Grafikkarte: "Na, erst mal nich." 
CD-Rom-Laufwerk an Windows: "Äh, ich hätte hier einen neuen Treiber..." 
Windows: "Was soll ich'n damit?!" 
Installationssoftware an Windows: "Lass mal, ich mach' das schon." 
Windows: "Das hört man gern." 
USB-Anschluss an Interruptverwaltung: "Alarm! Wurde soeben von einem Scannerkabel penetriert. Erbitte Reaktion." 
Interruptverwaltung: "Wo kommst Du auf einmal her?" 
USB-Anschluss: "Ich war von Anfang an im Rechner. Neben mir sitzt übrigens noch ein Kollege." 
Interruptverwaltung: "Ihr steht aber nicht auf meiner Liste." - an Windows: "Sag Du mal was." 
Windows: "Hoffentlich taucht nicht noch ein Drucker auf." 
Grafikkarte: "Der neue Treiber zuckt rum." 
Windows: "Da müssen wir halt den alten aus dem Ruhestand holen." 
Deinstallationsprogrmm an neuen Treiber: "Scher dich fort." 
Unerwünschter Treiber: "Du kannst mich mal." 
Windows an Norton Utilities: "Killt ihn mitsamt seiner Brut!" 
Utilities an Treiberreste: "Sorry, wir müssen euch löschen." 
Wichtige Systemdatei: "Arrrrrrgghh!" 
Windows an blauen Bildschirm: "Gib' durch, die Norton-Boys sind wieder mal übers Ziel hinaus geschossen." 
Blaue Bildschirm an User: "So, für diese Woche ist Schluss." 

Gedankengänge einer Kollegin morgens vor dem Rechner, wir sollten wohl zur guten alten Schreibmaschine zurückkehren *gg*


----------



## Hininator (15. Februar 2002)

*AW: Früh morgens*

*lol* Das kenn ich bisher nur in der Otto Version mit Organen des menschlichen Körpers. Aber die hier ist fast noch besser.


----------



## Max_Power (15. Februar 2002)

*AW: Früh morgens*



> *lol* Das kenn ich bisher nur in der Otto Version mit Organen des menschlichen Körpers. Aber die hier ist fast noch besser.





> hmmm, war auch mein erster gedanke. aber echt n brüller. frag mich nur wo diese insiderinformationen über windows & co herkommen? von microsoft etwa??


----------



## Sophokles (15. Februar 2002)

*AW: Früh morgens*

Der Thread ist geil *g* Wie kommt man nur auf sowas, ich kann nur sagen:



> * Bitte mehr davon!!!*


----------



## Boss2001 (15. Februar 2002)

*AW: Früh morgens*

Super Idea lass mehr davon hören !!!

Gruss Boss.


----------



## Canardo (15. Februar 2002)

*AW: Früh morgens*

Herrlich, einfach nur herrlich


----------



## Maik_Hollik (16. Februar 2002)

*AW: Früh morgens*



> Morgens in einem PC:



Junge Junge Junge jetzt kann man endlich Windows verstehen wenns den User wieder mal den Finger zeigt.

Der Text erinnert auch irgendwie an Startrek finde ich.
Klingt irgendwie wie Scotty an Kirk.


----------



## klausbyte (16. Februar 2002)

*AW: Früh morgens*

dat hast du fein jemacht *klausbyte tätschelt schleif*


----------



## ZENK (16. Februar 2002)

*AW: Früh morgens*

ich lebe übrigends auch noch wollte ich euch allen die mich noch kennen mal mitteilen
man sieht sich...
...irgendwann
ZENK


----------



## Cania (16. Februar 2002)

*AW: Früh morgens*



> dat hast du fein jemacht *klausbyte tätschelt schleif*



Soso... klaus darf jetzt neuerdings schon tätscheln *g*

klausi, du solltest echt was dagegen tun, daß du nur noch in der dritten Person von dir redest. Das kann auf Dauer nicht gesund sein  *sorgenmach*


----------



## Zaubersee (16. Februar 2002)

*AW: Früh morgens*

erste sahne!!
schreib mehr davon und ich brauche mehr handtücher um mir die tränen wegzuwischen.


----------



## klausbyte (16. Februar 2002)

*AW: Früh morgens*



> > dat hast du fein jemacht *klausbyte tätschelt schleif*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dritte person rulez


----------



## MC_Donald (16. Februar 2002)

*AW: Früh morgens*



> Morgens in einem PC:
> 
> Bios an Windows: "Los jetzt! Hochfahren!"
> Windows an Bios: "Immer langsam mit den jungen Platinen."



Das kannst du laut sagen, bis mein Pc hochgefahren ist hab ich geduscht und Zähnegeputzt und jetzt denkt nicht ich würde nicht richtig duschen oder nur 10 sek Zähneputzen


----------



## LordAragorn (16. Februar 2002)

*AW: Früh morgens*

Schleifi, das ist gut *ggg*
warum fällt mir sowas ned ein ((

Aragorn


----------



## Huatsembl (16. Februar 2002)

*AW: Früh morgens*

Erste Sahne, top ! 

Kommt mir übrigens verdammt realistisch vor, wenn ich mir da manchmal meinen PC anguck......


----------



## _zZerO_ (16. Februar 2002)

*AW: Früh morgens*



> Morgens in einem PC:



Hehe, erinnert mich irgendwie an das Informatikermärchen, was ich mit nem Kumpel während ner unglaublich faden Vorlesung geschrieben hab.
Muss ich mal raussuchen und posten.

Bye
zZerO


----------

